# Electric or Nitro....



## wannafbody (Feb 6, 2007)

Which is the better entry level RC for just playing around? I found an electric and a nitro for around $200 at a local hobby shop.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

i think electric. cheaper and easyier to take care of ( just from my little expirience)


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

go with the electric if your a begginer but if youve had about a year expirence go with the nitro the nitros have a lot more maintence than electric and youll have to be able to tune a engine so it runs correct so if your just starting out go with electric do that for a year and then go into nitro but that just me:thumbsup:


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

RC 18 MT said:


> i think electric. cheaper and easyier to take care of ( just from my little expirience)




not always cheaper if your into it like i am:hat:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I would have to agree, electric.use it to hone your driving skills and gain some general maintenance knowlege.nitro's are a bear for the beginner. all it takes is not breaking an engine in right and your in 50 bucks for a new piston and sleeve.plus they are quite aggrivating until you get the hang of how to tune them in with the changing weather.knowing what to do when the engine is sluggish off the line or not making power on the top end etc.besides electrics are more fun for most beginners, charge a battery and have some fun!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Consider where you can run both. If you live out in the middle of nowhere, have good mechanical/tuning skills then nitro may be a good option. 

If you live in a crowded area then r/c electric is usually a better option because you can play with it anywhere since their is very little sound to bother the neighbors. You can easily run most offroad electric vehicles in a street, dirt, or very short grass. Charging the batteries is simple if you buy an ac/dc charger since you can hook it to an automobile battery or a wall outlet. The only "extra" cost with electric is batteries. 

If I were totally new to the hobby at this point I'd probably buy a RTR (ready to run) electric off-road kit with a brushless motor and lipo batteries. This would give me a motor that won't wear out and batteries with a lot of run time.


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Consider where you can run both. If you live out in the middle of nowhere, have good mechanical/tuning skills then nitro may be a good option.
> 
> If you live in a crowded area then r/c electric is usually a better option because you can play with it anywhere since their is very little sound to bother the neighbors. You can easily run most offroad electric vehicles in a street, dirt, or very short grass. Charging the batteries is simple if you buy an ac/dc charger since you can hook it to an automobile battery or a wall outlet. The only "extra" cost with electric is batteries.
> 
> If I were totally new to the hobby at this point I'd probably buy a RTR (ready to run) electric off-road kit with a brushless motor and lipo batteries. This would give me a motor that won't wear out and batteries with a lot of run time.


with me i live in the middle of a city and i say screw them im driving my truck i dont even care :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

lol nice one /\ lol


----------



## wannafbody (Feb 6, 2007)

I ended up picking up a Traxxas Rustler TRT electric. I bought nicad batteries but eventually will probably upgrade them.


----------

